# Racing heart rate TSH 0.04



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, everyone!

So I recently started having a rapid heart rate, around 96 BPM while resting. My normal is in the 60's. I went to my primary who sent for my labs to be done. My TSH came back to be 0.04 and my T4 was 1.4, done with Quest labs. For some reason a T3 wasn't available... even though my primary requested it.

I have been taking 2.5 mg of tapizole every other day followed by 1/2 of that (1.25 every other day. I spoke with the nurse at my endo's office and she wanted me to go up to 2.5 mgs daily. This seems very low to me since I am obviously symptomatic with a racing heart. She asked if I had a beta blocker, which I don't since I had a bad reaction to toprol last time I used it for a racing heart.

I called back to let them know my heart os still racing (it's been since Wed April 3rd that all of this happened) she said it may not have been long enough for the meds to kick in. My resting heart rate is now about 81 bpm, which obviously increases if I stand or walk) She told me this time that I need to tell my primary dr. that my heart rate is still elevated and should follow up with a cardiologist if I am still having palpitations, which I am not having... it's just rapid and strong beats... very uncomfortable. Does this seem protocol? I am now scared that something is seriously wrong with my heart. Should it take longer than a week after an increase in meds for my heart rate to settle down? It has only settled a little. I feel worse when I lay down flat, then it increases.

I was diagnosed with costochondritis several months back where my chest wall gets inflamed and hurts. I thought I was having a heart attack when it first happened. Well it's flared up now I guess because I am having chest pain. I am only 30 and the last time I went to the ER they said a heart attack is very doubtful for someone of my age and stature. I am 30 y/o and about 145lbs 5 foot 8.

Thanks so much for all of your help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> So I recently started having a rapid heart rate, around 96 BPM while resting. My normal is in the 60's. I went to my primary who sent for my labs to be done. My TSH came back to be 0.04 and my T4 was 1.4, done with Quest labs. For some reason a T3 wasn't available... even though my primary requested it.
> 
> ...


I sure would like to know how it was determined that you are not having a heart attack based on your age, weight and stature.

Anyway; you are not getting good care. There are lots of beta-blockers to choose from and I am sure there is one out there that would work for you.

Plus, and I know you sense this; only a FREE T3 is going to tell you where you are "really" at w/this hyper stuff.

How about ablation? Have you considered it? Don't ya' wanna' get on w/life?

Have you had Anti-dsDNA to check for Lupus? Costochondritis (Teitze's Sydrome) and pleurisy are 2 symptoms of Lupus.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, Andros,

Thanks for writing back so quickly.

It's funny because I know my primary requested the T3 and got the results because their nurse told me they looked good other than the TSH being 0.04.

My endo has always pushed everything off when I mention options of treatment. She never wants to increase my dose even when I am feeling awful on this low dose.

I came close to getting the surgery but chickened out about going under the knife.

I was told because I have had graves eye disease many years ago that it could come back if I did the RAI. Also there being a chance of cancer down the road.... so I am so confused.

I have heard a lot of talk about Low Dose Naltrexone and thought about that, but my endo said absolutely not going to help me.

I have not had an Anti-dsDNA done, how do I get one?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> Hi, Andros,
> 
> Thanks for writing back so quickly.
> 
> ...


You could ask your doctor to run Anti-dsDNA or you could go here.............

HealthCheckUSA
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

And that is FREE T3; not T3. T3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse.) You want FREE T3 which is unbound only available for cellular uptake. This is your energy source.

Reconsider getting your thyroid out. Many here will tell you they wished they had not dilly dallied around w/all that and just had it out.

I am the same; I have Graves', had RAI and have no, absolutely no regrets. Would have preferred TT but did not have that option at the time.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I actually had that test done about 2 years ago. Should I repeat it? It was the ANA test which was negative. My lymes Elisa came back positive at that time, but my western blot came back negative.

I am going to talk to my dr about getting it done again. I am also going to see about getting in to see a different endo.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Also, have you heard of the Low dose naltrexone treatment?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> I actually had that test done about 2 years ago. Should I repeat it? It was the ANA test which was negative. My lymes Elisa came back positive at that time, but my western blot came back negative.
> 
> I am going to talk to my dr about getting it done again. I am also going to see about getting in to see a different endo.


You can have Anti-dsDNA but not ANA. I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me as because I do have Lupus, I get tested on a regular basis.

You can test 0 for both and still have Lupus. The antibodies can be very elusive. Timing is everything.

I was treated for Lyme last year. I am not comfortable that the treatment was sufficient. But, I get tested for that regularily also.

Like I say, this stuff can be elusive.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> Hi, Andros,
> 
> Thanks for writing back so quickly.
> 
> ...


You would benefit if you could see a rhemuatologist for the stuff we are talking about here.


----------

